# Sept. 8th So. Cal./ Moorpark Fall Fest & BBQ Cook-Off



## richoso1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Me and a small gang are planning to attend this event. Looks as if it may be a fun day, I'll definitely be taking plenty of pics with hopes of posting them. Check it out by using the following link and look under Upcoming Events. Good chance to taste some Q, have a brew, and interact with fellow smokers. 
http://www.cbbqa.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like fun - I wish it was closer!


----------

